# Masterclass 2007 - Porter 2-6-0/0-6-0 Class - Chapter 1



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
Masterclass 2007 is ready! This is for the construction of the Porter Bell & Co. type C 0-6-0/2-6-0 locos. This class will have two chapters:

*Chapter 1* is the construction of the Colorado Central Porters.





























*Chapter 2* is the construction of the Matha's and Californian Porters.









Chapter 1 is here and ready to go.

Note that there will be an option for laser cutting most of the 1mm and 2mm thick parts from the PDF templates in future. However at this time, Rick is not yet ready to start, as The Carter Cars are still in fabrication. Rick will provide options and pricing soon, but at this time, please allow him the time to keep cutting the Carter cars.

Given that the Bachmann Industrial 2-6-0, the basis of this class are starting to run out, we thought it best to enable folks to begin work now if they wanted to. The fabrication is much like previous loco classes - as such laser cutting of the parts is certainly not essential.

Andy Bernat has kindly created a PDF set of the chapter for us, inclusive of the Construction section, Background section and drawing PDF sets, available for download below.

Download the 3 files and you have all of chapter 1.
This chapter covers the complete construction of the Colorado Porters, from start to finish, pipework and all.

*Shad has provided direct links to the class material from the MLS server - This will provide a faster connection:*

http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...ter-67.zip 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/art..._CH1-1.pdf 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...CH1-BK.pdf


Have fun!
David.


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hi David,

Better late than never. I'm in the process of building a Porter & Bell 0-6-0 or a 2-6-0. I'd love to see what info you have for Chapter 2. I'm also building a Porter & Bell 2-4-0 and will post photos as soon as I am able.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------

